# Wet Sneezes



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

About 20mins ago Blizzy did about 10 wet sneezes (wasn't from dipping his head too far into the water) His nostrils went really pink and I couldn't see if there was any discharge due to him not staying still, so he's acting normal.

And now his nostrils are back to his normal colour and he hasn't sneezed again...How worried should I be? I want to get him to a vet soon but I haven't been paid yet and I should be within in the next 48 hours. Plus I'm at work tomorrow then it's the weekend >.<


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Does it look like he got anything in his nose that could be stuck? Maybe he was getting a seed out. Does it look like there are any boogers or anything in the nares that looks unusual? They can get a layer of build-up on their nares sometimes. I give Kiwi a little water dish to wash her nose out in to loosen that build-up. Recently she decided to rub her nose in a supplement powder and got a little in her nares that she sneezed out and then followed up by washing it out. It could also be dry nares.

Has he lost any weight, not drinking as much, not eating as much, any other signs besides the sneezing?

I think as long as none of the above has happened yet then he should be ok to wait until you get paid then for a vet visit if he needs one.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

That's alright then, I can't look at his nares as well as I'd like due to him fidgeting and wanting scritches when I try lol. He has gained a little weight. He's completely pigging out and he's drinking as usual. He is also being annoying to Mack so he seems alright.
When I see build up starting I mist them lightly, well now I ask mum to do it because I'm at work, I'll ask her to do it today. It's always warm in the house so they won't be too cold


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

That's good that he's acting normal. I think he probably just got something stuck in there or had some build up he was trying to sneeze out. 

But if he keeps sneezing a lot then he might be sick. I think his nose was just a little irritated though.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

My birds do that once in a while. It used to concern me with the wet sneeze spray and the red nares but after a while the red disappeared and nares looked normal. They weren't sick it was just one of those things they do to worry me. Probably same with Blizz so I don't think you need to worry unless it becomes frequent (your judgement as to what 'frequent' would be.) I think it happens more with heavy preening and the dust irritates their sinuses causing the mucus and wet sneeze. But then it's all ok after the sneeze-fest


----------

